# Freshwater fishing trip Friday - what do I do?!



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Okay, maybe an oversimplified title, but I'm a little excited. Dad and I got invited to take our boat and follow along with a friend of his who is taking his grandkids fishing. We are going to Lake Wimico on Friday for some bream action. We're going the powerpole route with some wigglers and cork - nothing fancy. But, I like to take every opportunity to try and learn something new. But, I haven't been freshwater fishing in years. So, I don't know what baits to use this time of year, what fish to target, and what kind of bottom to look for.

I don't want a treatise on freshwater fishing. Just, some basic tactics for this time of year, if someone doesn't mind? A few green crank baits, 5 to 10 feet of water, for bass? Things like that...pretty much anything I catch (short of bream of all variety) will be a first for me! Thanks guys!

-R.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Small pole light line, 8lb test, white inline spinner_rooster tail-- cast it out and very slowly real it in along the banks:thumbsup:


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

That's the kind of stuff I'm looking for. Thanks Cat. I really want to say that's for cats, but it sounds more like...bass?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Top water "dogs" to walk... 
Even an obnoxious White w/ redhead zara junior will bring them in. several ways and speeds to twitch or retrieve it. One twitch and a full crank every second to 10+ seconds between twitches with a quarter turn on the crank (just to keep some slack out of the line)... what ever it takes... But quite often it takes the latter to trigger a bite...

The following link is to a report involving the biggest bass I ever hooked.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/my-biggest-bass-my-fathers-day-gift-91669/
Rig, lure and a little description of technique are there.

And as you will see... they ain't as tuff to fool as some think...
I still cannot believe she fell for such a lure and rigging.

Brent


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ringo Redux said:


> That's the kind of stuff I'm looking for. Thanks Cat. I really want to say that's for cats, but it sounds more like...bass?


actually its for virtually every thing, bass, all kinds of bream, crappie, pickerel, even bowfins, make sure when u cast it out u feel the blade spinning on the retrieve thats the key, this is a very simple way any one can use to catch a wide variety of fish, also the smallest fishing pole and line will greatly increase your catch.


----------

